# Dreamweaver 8: how do I adjust size of images for backgrounds



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have Dreamweaver 8. I want to have background images for certain pages. I know how to set an image as background, but I get the image repeated, or too big, etc. How do I adjust size of images for backgrounds so that I get exactly the image size I want, that will display exactly the dimensions of the image on the screen? is that clear? 

In other words....say I have a page that is about basketball, and I want a background image of say, Michael Jordan. How do I set it so that the Jordan image shows up as one single image, appropriate cropped, not hanging off the screen, etc? 

Hope that's clear....


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Can't you just crop it to size in an image editing program?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

sure I can crop it but that doesn't mean it will be the appropriate size for the background image.....DW will fill that space and I don't understand how to work with their parameters...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I think I get what you're saying. You want the image to stretch so that it exactly fits the size of the window, correct? (example - resize the window) Unfortunately, the current version of CSS doesn't support this property, so you'll need to use a HTML/CSS trick found here to get the job done. 

Currently CSS only allows you to either repeat or not repeat the background image - it won't let you control size.  If you want to learn more about CSS backgrounds or how this works, see here:
http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_background.asp

I would suggest learning CSS - it will help you a lot when doing things like this and decrease your reliance on Dreamweaver, which doesn't teach you how the code actually works. 

Hopefully I got it right this time.  If not, I'll have another go.


----------

